# Ric's Works 1



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was making a Nocturne in the other night, took 2 hours to make this 1st part, the Allegro Will come next and promising to be a cool Nocturne.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Nocturne en E minor.mp3

Way further beyond I was also creating an Étude Nº 4 haven't finished yet.. I could do more variations possibly

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude en Db Major.wav

This are the compositiong I've been working all day so far.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

So far I managed to give a raise on the Nocturno. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Nocturne en E minor.mp3


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

That actually sounds quite nice. If you don't mind me asking, how did you choose your notes?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> That actually sounds quite nice. If you don't mind me asking, how did you choose your notes?


It was actually by logic, it starts with E minor, and actually goes up for G which the relative Major of E minor then D major, because of the 7th Chord..


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

The presto is now done http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Nocturne en E minor.mp3 I'm off for today to composing.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I prelonged the music till 4:15 - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Nocturne en E minor.mp3
I'll try to get the music done in the next 3 days by making the andante next.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I finished the nocturno E minor






In a jiffy, I currently workin' in the nocturno In A major

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Nocturno in A Major.mp3

Please tell me what do you think of these works so far, more theoric attentions.


----------



## Aristotle (Jul 22, 2011)

nice, what is it about?! can you explain?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

My nocturnos are all about love, thats why it explains some touching harmonies. Also it means friendship, the 3rd nocturno in Bb Major is about the environment. For me, music is about Touching people's emotions. My songs brings a message, "Love is everything even if you don't have it, people will love you. Try to lurk inside and find what you really are."


----------



## LordMelchior (Sep 3, 2011)

oh my, I am quite fond of your music ricardo! I'll be watching this thread for more.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Away from the Piano works. A new Song, I've been working.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've got a new song I've been working and Its finished


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been working on song for Piano and Cello, I hope you criticize it, by giving useful feedback.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Twilight Love.mp3


----------

